

BMW will export rice to balance the cars it wants to bring in Argentina - wslh
http://www.foxbusiness.com/industries/2011/10/13/pirelli-to-build-300-million-truck-tire-plant-in-argentina/

======
wslh
It appears in the last paragraphs but is the only news in english related to
this issue right now.

For a longer and more focused article in spanish:
[http://www.ieco.clarin.com/economia/BMW-
exportaciones_de_arr...](http://www.ieco.clarin.com/economia/BMW-
exportaciones_de_arroz-automotrices-Ministerio_de_Industria_0_571743009.html)

